# Vintage Timex watches?



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

Not sure if this should be under Vintage watches or Affordable watches...

I've heard that you can find some decent vintage mechanical Timexs on eBay for a good price. I looked a little myself and I saw they usually go around $20-$50. I'm just getting into watches so I don't know much, but I would love to expand my collection. What intrigues me about these watches is that from what I've heard they're pretty good, they're mechanical, they're very affordable, and I'm intrigued by the vintage aesthetic and history. I also don't have much to spend, so the idea of expanding my collection with another decent piece without spending much is very appealing. My question to you is basically any information you can give and/or lead me to about these, i.e what to look out for when buying one...or if they are even worth buying. Thanks.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

There are definitely people on this forum that collect vintage Timex, and I'm sure you'll get some good and specific advice. I think there are some solid Timex models that you can buy for very good prices.

My main concern about collecting "budget" watches like these is the question of servicing, past and future. While I think you can make a good argument that the watches are worth preserving, the economics of maintenance just don't add up, unless you are prepared to service them yourself.


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> There are definitely people on this forum that collect vintage Timex, and I'm sure you'll get some good and specific advice. I think there are some solid Timex models that you can buy for very good prices.
> 
> My main concern about collecting "budget" watches like these is the question of servicing, past and future. While I think you can make a good argument that the watches are worth preserving, the economics of maintenance just don't add up, unless you are prepared to service them yourself.


That's definitely something I thought of. Do these watches tend to be unreliable? I've only owned automatic Seikos before but I know those tend to be rather robust.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Joel, I've started out with Timex also since they are affordable, but I think I would just say to treat them like all watches you collect.. do a lot of searching and go after stuff you like. Once you have determined the type of style you want, try to find someone that sells Timex watches they have serviced on some level. Maybe not exactly overhauled, but buy from someone that has cleaned them up a bit, maybe buffed up the crystal or put a new one on, maybe oiled the movement and can state the watch is running good and keeping time. I would stay away from ones that need service. I'm not saying that they are not worth servicing, but there are enough folks out there that sell ones in good shape.

I think I would also stay away from early electric ones unless you really want a certain style like a back-set. Then again you would want to make sure the seller says it's running good.

Timex's appeal is that they made thousands of styles and sold millions of watches, so there are so many interesting ones to chose from. I personally collected the 21 jewel automatics (and manuals), and some of the back-set electrics. I liked the styles and the fonts they used on the dials. For example:









































These may never have any great value, but I enjoyed wearing them and still think a nice looking, good running watch will retain some value in the future.
Ron


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Great point Dan.. I wouldn't pay too much for a Timex that needed service. Ron


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

I recently began collecting vintage Timex as well. From my experience so far they are great watches that were built with durability in mind. Vintage models were made in multiple locations including the USA, Great Britian, France, and Germany. Maintainance on these are also extremely easy. Timex is a great beginners watch for those wanting to learn to do their own servicing. I would not hesitate to purchase.

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Except for the lowest quality examples, most mechanical watches are reliable if they have been maintained properly. I'm talking about the need for standard cleaning and lubrication on a regular basis, which is required for every mechanical watch. It just seems unlikely to me that most people are willing to spend 5x the value of the watch for a regular service, so these watches are probably often treated as disposable, and frankly I can understand this. If you're going to invest $100-$150 to service a vintage watch, it probably makes sense to make sure the watch is of sufficient value/quality to justify the investment.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

I am one of those Timex fans, maybe because it was one of the watches left to me, and Timex had a factory in the town I grew up in. What Dan said is correct in terms of maintainance and I would add that perhaps this brand will not appreciate much over time if that is a factor in collecting. But they do have some very nice, inexpensive ,durable pieces that I find very enjoyable. At the minimal cost of acquisition, if they fail, you can just get another or there are some cheap cleaning methods for Timex that I have read about but never tried. Sending some photos of mine that I think are most desirable. I might have paid $30 for the linen dialed Electric. This is one of the earliest back set electrics made in West Germany with 11 jewels. Many credit this watch with contributing to the demise of the poorly designed Hamilton Electric 500 movement. I have another of the same watch from a yard sale for $1. All the other watches shown I got from yard or estate sales for under $5. Even on eBay I have seen them go for under $20. If you are not hunting or can't afford the higher end Swiss or American, I think they are a steal.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Giotime said:


> I am one of those Timex fans, maybe because it was one of the watches left to me, and Timex had a factory in the town I grew up in. What Dan said is correct in terms of maintainance and I would add that perhaps this brand will not appreciate much over time if that is a factor in collecting. But they do have some very nice, inexpensive ,durable pieces that I find very enjoyable. At the minimal cost of acquisition, if they fail, you can just get another or there are some cheap cleaning methods for Timex that I have read about but never tried.





RonD. said:


> Hi Joel, I've started out with Timex also since they are affordable, but I think I would just say to treat them like all watches you collect.. do a lot of searching and go after stuff you like. Once you have determined the type of style you want, try to find someone that sells Timex watches they have serviced on some level. Maybe not exactly overhauled, but buy from someone that has cleaned them up a bit, maybe buffed up the crystal or put a new one on, maybe oiled the movement and can state the watch is running good and keeping time. I would stay away from ones that need service. I'm not saying that they are not worth servicing, but there are enough folks out there that sell ones in good shape.


One of the things I really love about this Forum is hearing the variety of perspectives from different people engaging in this pastime.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I was given some of these as a kid decades ago and they were very fragile watches and all broke under the use of an active kid.

Be very careful and buy only those you are sure actually work properly.

Also they have absolutely NO water resistance and will fog up on a humid day, nevermind a rainy day. Don't go near a bathroom or kitchen sink while wearing one.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Respectfully, I'm not sure an 1950-1960s Elgin, Hamilton, Bulova would do any better either under use by an active kid or in the rain. Not my experience. In fact I think they take abuse better. And at the cost you can feel more free to take "liberties"


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

RonD. said:


> Hi Joel, I've started out with Timex also since they are affordable, but I think I would just say to treat them like all watches you collect.. do a lot of searching and go after stuff you like. Once you have determined the type of style you want, try to find someone that sells Timex watches they have serviced on some level. Maybe not exactly overhauled, but buy from someone that has cleaned them up a bit, maybe buffed up the crystal or put a new one on, maybe oiled the movement and can state the watch is running good and keeping time. I would stay away from ones that need service. I'm not saying that they are not worth servicing, but there are enough folks out there that sell ones in good shape.
> 
> I think I would also stay away from early electric ones unless you really want a certain style like a back-set. Then again you would want to make sure the seller says it's running good.
> 
> ...


I'm interested most in mechanicals and automatics, preferably with a white dial and minimalist appearance, somewhere around 35+mm, which I would love to put on a nice medium brown leather strap (NATO maybe?). The problem with eBay is sellers tend not to provide much information when it comes to owner history and past servicing...


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

JakeofSpades said:


> I recently began collecting vintage Timex as well. From my experience so far they are great watches that were built with durability in mind. Vintage models were made in multiple locations including the USA, Great Britian, France, and Germany. Maintainance on these are also extremely easy. Timex is a great beginners watch for those wanting to learn to do their own servicing. I would not hesitate to purchase.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


What does servicing usually involve? The complexity and number of moving parts in a mechanical movement scares me to even go near it.

Is there any way to find out where the watch was made? I know a lot of them have serial numbers underneath the 6-hour marker. Is there a minimum date I should look for? I know that Timex eventually moved their manufacturing elsewhere.


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> Except for the lowest quality examples, most mechanical watches are reliable if they have been maintained properly. I'm talking about the need for standard cleaning and lubrication on a regular basis, which is required for every mechanical watch. It just seems unlikely to me that most people are willing to spend 5x the value of the watch for a regular service, so these watches are probably often treated as disposable, and frankly I can understand this. If you're going to invest $100-$150 to service a vintage watch, it probably makes sense to make sure the watch is of sufficient value/quality to justify the investment.


Definitely not looking to spend money on servicing. Would you consider it safe if the watch is advertised as well running? Sellers tend not to provide much information on service history, just current condition.


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the information, by the way!


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

JoelF,

To determine where a particular Timex was made you may need to look under the bad case of the watch. As for servicing, there are multiple guides on the internet as to what to do and how to do it. A good cleaning and lubrication would be a starting point for most vintage Timex. As to determine a the year of the Timex the numbers that appear on the face of the watch below the numeral 6 indicate the year. More specifically the last two numbers on the Timex are the year in which was made. As an example a watch ending in 7 4 would mean that the watch was made in 1974.

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

Apologies, I am typing on my phone. I noticed that I said bad case of the watch. I meant to say under the back case of the watch. Hopefully your Timex has a good case and not a bad case.

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

> To determine where a particular Timex was made you may need to look under the [back] case of the watch. As for servicing, there are multiple guides on the internet as to what to do and how to do it. A good cleaning and lubrication would be a starting point for most vintage Timex.


I'll look into that. Thanks.



> As to determine a the year of the Timex the numbers that appear on the face of the watch below the numeral 6 indicate the year. More specifically the last two numbers on the Timex are the year in which was made. As an example a watch ending in 7 4 would mean that the watch was made in 1974.


I did realize this. Is there a maximum date I should look for, to make sure it wasn't produced somewhere like China for example? (e.g. If Timex started outsourcing in '76 I would want to avoid watches past then)


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

TIMEX waterproof: When commercials on TV were still broadcasted live ...


----------



## JoelF (Jan 16, 2017)

Border-Reiver said:


> TIMEX waterproof: When commercials on TV were still broadcasted live ...


Hahaha! That's funny!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> TIMEX waterproof: When commercials on TV were still broadcasted live ...


"Sorry about that ladies and gentlemen, because we had it all arranged so that you could see that sweep hand still working ..." :-D


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

To be honest, Timex's are a PITA to service. The design of them was aimed more at being cheap to manufacture, so certain aspects of the design are tricky to disassemble/reassemble. Once you get the hang of it it's not bad, but when you're starting out it'll lead you to pulling your hair out (and probably destroy a few movements). The advantage is that they're dirt cheap (so finding replacement parts is fairly easy), and they pretty much all the same, so one you get your process down, you can pretty much work on all of 'em. And if you look around on the 'Bay, you can find service documentation (in fact, search this forum; I think someone posted most of one at some point).

The higher-end 21jewel Timex watches were fully jeweled (including the lever pins), so they were pretty durable. And their auto-wind mechanism was one of the simplest you'll ever work on. They tend to rattle though...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Also they have absolutely NO water resistance and will fog up on a humid day, nevermind a rainy day. Don't go near a bathroom or kitchen sink while wearing one.


This is more than just a little exaggeration.

I have approximately two dozen Timex watches ranging from 1957 to 2015 that I wear in regular rotation. The vast majority made before 1980. Not once have any of them done what you state. Not while washing hands, or doing dishes. Not while being outside in 95 degrees with very high humidity and coming in side to an air conditioned environment, and not even while going from 71 degrees and warm to outside and below zero cold.

Do some exhibit the traits you describe? Probably, but certainly not at the level where it warrants warning someone to never take any under such conditions.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Well two things I always make sure I know before bidding is the size of the watch in mm and if it was serviced. I put both in my auctions. It's hard to believe that someone would list a watch on Ebay and not even bother to say if it runs, but folks do!


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

*Don't know how vintage you want but... Late 70's early 80's Timex hand wind Red Ball Diver is nice. Keeps pretty good time, you have to keep it wound though not much power reserve in these, maybe 18 - 24 hours.*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and have already picked up a lot of great information. I recently acquired an early-70s Timex Electronic (sorry for the lousy photo), which is running well and which I absolutely love. This is my first Timex. Since I don't know anything about the service history, I'd like to have it cleaned at some point. Does anyone have any recommendations for watchmakers who would be willing to do this work? I've asked a few different watch repairers in my area, and they either don't want to be bothered or told me that these watches were made to be disposable and can't be serviced. Even better if you know of someone in the NYC area. Thank you!


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Came with a handfulls of watches and straps and parts. Only one that worked. Keeps reasonably good time if wound and worn.

Circa 1963


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

I have dozens of them and everything what concerns the technical development. Timex had made about 1 billion watches between 1950 and 1980, that’s about 135,000 watches every day, calculated on the number of working days in the year. They were reliable, cheap and good work horses. Cheap and good work horses means, that they have been worn and used, the were no collectors items. That is why you don't find so many vintage watches in best shape, despite the large number produced.

Don't go for that 10- to 20- dollar crap, even if the watch is still running. There are mostly beat up and filthy (Of course with many exceptions to that rule). Not seldom, you can see watches of Timex in very good shape at garage sales, often for one dollar or two. At this extremely low price level compared to other vintage watches, add a few dollars, even double or triple the money you want to pay for, and get something good. From time to time you can even find NOS- (new old stock) watches which have not been sold or worn for some reason or have been kept in pristine condition. I have no problem paying 100 dollars plus customs plus shipment for a Timex in mint condition, depending on the model.

Next thing to do, get yourself acquainted with Timex watches. You will find all the technical stages of wrist watches, from pure mechanical, electric - where just the motor with a battery had replaced the power spring, with the rest still mechanical -, electronic (same thing as electric, but with solid state components), Dynabeat (electric with higher vibrational frequency, quartz analogue display, quartz with LED and LCD display. The only thing Timex has skipped was the tuning fork watch, as they did not, like all the others, work under the Bulova license. Then you have no date, date, date and weekday. Electric and electronic watches are however difficult, if at all serviceable, and the cost, compared to the value of the watch, is never justifiable, if you are not dealing with a family heirloom. 

The movements are very simple and usually not worth a repair. The watch had been simply thrown away when there was a defect. You still find many movements on the market and there were not so many different models.
You can also get cult-watches like the model the Blues Brothers were wearing etc.

So, summing up my recommendations:

1. Get yourself acquainted with the vintage Timex models. Timex has a very good number system on the dial, allowing you to immediately date the watch, no guessing around.

2. Select certain watches, like electric or electronic for example. They are highly interesting from a technical point of view and most watch collectors, especially the younger ones, never heard of them and the others often don’t know what kind of animal they exactly are or what the difference is between electric and electronic.

3. Don’t go for trash, they are cheap enough. One good Timex in good condition is worth more than a pile of beaten up specimens, and they get – no they must get – ever rarer, although they will never be a collectors dream.

4. Look for original Timex ads from the time period, perhaps showing your watch. There are many around and can complete your collection, like Timex display stands, boxes etc., all available for a song.

Last, but not least: Timex watches have been made all over the world. At the beginning of the electric watches, Timex had bought the German company Laco because of the technical know how they had in this field. You find them with Laco on the dial and later with Timex made in Germany. I have some watches made in Scotland. The plant had to be closed by Timex because of a very violent and long lasting strike, never again matched in this magnitude in the UK- Braveheart at the picket line.

Below: movement electric and electronic, watch and ad Timex Electronic 1971 by Laco


----------



## JerseyMo (Feb 6, 2014)

now who would service and collect vintage Timex?

oh yeah me!


----------



## JerseyMo (Feb 6, 2014)

and here is my latest - one that is in remarkable condition.


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been hunting eBay lately for vintage automatic Timex watches. They are usually very cheap and there's a wide variety of interesting styles. I'd definitely recommend collecting a few for anyone wanting to dip toes into the watch collecting world but not wanting to jump in with really expensive watches.

Recently I came across a late 70s military style automatic I liked and finally found a very pristine condition and working example. Only $40! I still need to get a nice matching color NATO but the watch is beautiful I think. So much more character than a replica "vintage-style" quartz Timex that you can buy new.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Regarding your Timex backset with the linen dial..

Years ago I sold one like it to a guy who said his father was Richard Arbib, the man who designed the Hamilton Ventura and many other Hamilton electric watches. He wanted the watch because he said his father also designed that specific backset Timex! The next time I found one in nice shape I decided to keep it!








And here is a link to other futuristic designs by Richard Arbib:
https://www.pinterest.com/Kmdesignco/richard-arbib-industrial-designer/


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

That will be a lucky day today: I wanted to see if I also have a watch with a linen dial designed by Richard Arbib and guess what? I already found one in the fourth Timex-box I opened!

Might as well get a wristband now and also one for the Q-Quarz next to it which has that ugly NATO strap as an interim solution. For the ones who don’t know: The Q-Quartz was still an hybrid mechanical-electric watch, but already controlled by a quartz, a bridge-bridge technology so to speak.

And what makes the day even better: I only have to fiddle one day forward on the TIMEX to have the correct date. It is always good to start with the day before (going forward manually), so you can make sure you are correct with am and pm.


----------



## jonmc (Mar 3, 2018)

I agree entirely with this comment, Timex movements are extremely robust and $5 spares and repair watches on ebay can in most cases be cleaned up and given a quick service and if the dial is reasonable will look good. There are service manuals out there, they come up on ebay regularly, but for mechanicals all you have to learn is servicing the 24 movement, the rest are so very similar. Basically oiling the pins at the escape wheel and the visible pivots in the back plate will get most watches running well, if not either the mainspring is worn or the dial needs taken off and the watch soaked in e.g. lighter fuel and all points oiled - rarely necessary in my experience, I have hundreds bought at an average cost of $14.

Electric watches are also simplicity themselves following the service manuals, you only have to remove the shunt bridge and balance and give them a soak and check the alignment of the contact spring then reassemble and oil. Servicing these watches is a great way into watch repair. 
Quartz are a different proposition.

Does anyone out there have instructions for the 43,44,55,56 series of jump minute watches?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Definitely a PITA so service so don't pay much for 1 unless you personally know how to service 1. But they are fun & I got a guy who services them for a decent price.


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

My 1976 mechanical I found for $10. Not sure if overpaid, but it is very accurate.


----------



## swissmade60s (Feb 19, 2018)

Would anyone know what year this timex is? I was told 60s?


----------



## swissmade60s (Feb 19, 2018)

This is another one I recently picked up, would anyone know the history?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

swissmade60s said:


> Would anyone know what year this timex is? I was told 60s?
> 
> View attachment 12946361


Marlin. Can't make it out, but most likely '70s. The last two digits on the bottom of the dial will give the year.



swissmade60s said:


> This is another one I recently picked up, would anyone know the history?
> 
> View attachment 12946363


Sprite Calendar. Standard model with a dial and hands that are getting harder to find.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

The last 2 digits of the numbers at the bottom of the dial is the year.

***man beat me to it lol***


Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissmade60s (Feb 19, 2018)

thanks, so the first watch with the gold face is a 1978 model.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

pourmeone2 said:


> My 1976 mechanical I found for $10. Not sure if overpaid, but it is very accurate.


Oh, you definitely overpaid, mine was $5 ;-)








Timex Mercury, 1975


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Here are a couple that passed through my collection.









80's









70's

Regards,


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

OhDark30 said:


> Oh, you definitely overpaid, mine was $5 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

@pourmeone2
Mind you, it did look like this when I got it, sold spares or repair








I loved the funky numbers, and was delighted when the mess on the case was mostly dirt, and the watch actually ran


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

It cleaned up nice. Mine had a bunch of gunk under the factory rubber strap.Rubbing alcohol cleaned it and the face pretty well.


----------



## Rolex6022 (Jul 11, 2017)

James A said:


> Here are a couple that passed through my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me really want one of those red-ball divers.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just picked up this handwind.... The dial says England and numbers below the 6 are 27249 02480.

From what I can tell by reading online and based on the numbers, this is an M24 movement from 1980 with a blue linen dial. I am still not sure if this is a "Marlin" or not.

So far all I've done is buff the crystal a little with Novus 2 and a micro fiber cloth and I am really happy with the way it looks and feels.

I am going to keep an eye on it over the next few days and see how it keeps time, mostly just because I'm curious.

If anyone might have any more information, like where it might have been made or about the Marlin models in particular I would definitely be interested.


----------



## longsk8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dan S said:


> There are definitely people on this forum that collect vintage Timex, and I'm sure you'll get some good and specific advice. I think there are some solid Timex models that you can buy for very good prices.
> 
> My main concern about collecting "budget" watches like these is the question of servicing, past and future. While I think you can make a good argument that the watches are worth preserving, the economics of maintenance just don't add up, unless you are prepared to service them yourself.


+1


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

1978 (birth year) handwind. Winds and keeps time like a dream.


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking back through the thread, realised I hadn't posted my 1978 De Villealike


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13801375


Gorgeous!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Erm......


----------



## Excumbrian (Nov 1, 2020)

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13801375


Just bought my wife one of these. Any idea how to correctly set the moon phase?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Excumbrian said:


> Just bought my wife one of these. Any idea how to correctly set the moon phase?


if you're a facebook user they may be able to help you at either of the vintage timex fora.

beautiful watch. i hope you get it set properly.

paul


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Excumbrian said:


> Just bought my wife one of these. Any idea how to correctly set the moon phase?


The watch pictured does not display the moon phase. There is a sun icon visible in the window so therefore it is a day/night indicator.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's a link to Timex service manuals: Timex Service Manuals
I don't see the jump movements there though...



jonmc said:


> I agree entirely with this comment, Timex movements are extremely robust and $5 spares and repair watches on ebay can in most cases be cleaned up and given a quick service and if the dial is reasonable will look good. There are service manuals out there, they come up on ebay regularly, but for mechanicals all you have to learn is servicing the 24 movement, the rest are so very similar. Basically oiling the pins at the escape wheel and the visible pivots in the back plate will get most watches running well, if not either the mainspring is worn or the dial needs taken off and the watch soaked in e.g. lighter fuel and all points oiled - rarely necessary in my experience, I have hundreds bought at an average cost of $14.
> 
> Electric watches are also simplicity themselves following the service manuals, you only have to remove the shunt bridge and balance and give them a soak and check the alignment of the contact spring then reassemble and oil. Servicing these watches is a great way into watch repair.
> Quartz are a different proposition.
> ...


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

What Dan said.. only worth servicing yourself. But keep your eyes open for nice ones in lots. The some models seem to bring in crazy prices. With that said, I got this from a friend that had a clock shop. Someone brought in a bag of watches, and this Dorado was in the bag. He knew it was gold so only sold it to me for the gold price, which at the time was $200...


----------



## mikeyt_53 (Oct 27, 2012)

Another Timex in my collection. Timex '21' autowinder from 1964


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Just adding to this Timex thread with the model 62.















Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a new site dedicated to Vintage Timex. They have a very comprehensive identification page.


















Heritage 1854


The most complete resource for everything vintage Timex.




heritage1854.com





I imagine this will prove be very helpful to collectors.

Regards,


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

James A said:


> Here is a new site dedicated to Vintage Timex. They have a very comprehensive identification page.
> 
> View attachment 15876299
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! Great info.


----------



## azaydman (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey James,

That's my site. Thanks for the love! Much more is still being added so check back.



James A said:


> Here is a new site dedicated to Vintage Timex. They have a very comprehensive identification page.
> 
> View attachment 15876299
> 
> ...


----------



## azaydman (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow. To get a Dorado for that price. Incredible. And it looks pristine. How does it run?



RonD. said:


> What Dan said.. only worth servicing yourself. But keep your eyes open for nice ones in lots. The some models seem to bring in crazy prices. With that said, I got this from a friend that had a clock shop. Someone brought in a bag of watches, and this Dorado was in the bag. He knew it was gold so only sold it to me for the gold price, which at the time was $200...
> View attachment 15645534


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Runs great when it does, but I rarely wear it, so it sits with no battery until I decide to wear it.. then, usually, I need to go out an buy a battery for it.


----------

